# Laptop as DMX Controller



## pgrunow (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey guys,
Im new here but am not new to lighting. At my theater we have 2x24 dimmer ETC portable sensor racks (which are not that portable right now) my question is, is there any way for me to use my laptop (mac powerbook g4 15-inch) as a light board? What happened is our ordiniary light board (microvision fx) broke and before we get a new one we have to wait a bit but still want to use our lights.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2006)

There are lots of programs out there to do this, and I'm sure that some will be mentioned. But mainly you need three things: your computer, which operates the lighting control program, which then sends the signal to the USB -> DMX interface. So, you've got the computer, you need a program AND the usb-dmx interface. I know that there's an old topic on this, try the search. That should help you find lots of answers quickly.

Forum search time!


----------



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2006)

AAAANNNDDD...here are _some of_ the search results! Hope that these help:

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3109
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3237
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3396
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2793


----------



## len (Jul 7, 2006)

If you insist in using a Mac, there's only one system that will work. Can't remember the name of it, tho. All the others are pc only. Prices vary from about $100 to about $1500 for the pc based ones. I've used 3 - 4 of them with varying degrees of success. Also, if you need hands on acces to faders/submasters, you'll want to look for something that has dmx in and/or some sort of playback wing. Not all offer that and the ones that do can be over $1k for the wing(s).


----------



## soundlight (Jul 7, 2006)

I do believe that the mac program is mentioned in one of the four threads that I linked to. I seem to remember this type of discussion before, and I know that someone had the mac answer. Check those links.


----------



## avkid (Jul 8, 2006)

I just found this one:
http://www.lanbox.com/


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 24, 2006)

yes my school has purchaced lan box to try and replace our old LSC Axiom 36 i belive it is an intresting move i reckon compleatly useless for live mixing but i will tell you how we go with it


----------

